# Аналитика: В битве "скорость против безопасности" скорость по-прежнему побеждает



## Саныч (20 Июл 2011)

Растущее число и уровень взломов баз данных и кибер-атак прояснил одну вещь - разработка сильных защитных систем для крупных корпораций и правительственных организаций задача критической степени важности.

По результатам исследования, проведённого Crossbeam Systems, персонал, отвечающий за ИТ-безопасность в крупных корпорациях, отключает критическую функциональность в приложениях, ее обеспечивающую, чтобы производительность сети удовлетворяла требованиям, исходящим от бизнес-приложений. Этот компромисс "безопасность в обмен на скорость" оставляет персонал, посетителей, партнеров и прочих лиц в рискованном положении. 

Опрос, в котором приняли участие почти 500 руководителей сетевой безопасности, ИТ-руководителей и прочих должностных лиц, работающих на крупнейших предприятиях и компаниях, раскрывает степень, в которой ИТ-персонал старается использовать этот компромисс "скорость против безопасности".

Девяносто процентов респондентов признают, что идут на компромисс между уровнем защиты и пропускной способностью. Более того, в то время как большинство респондентов (67%) согласно, что безопасность важнее производительности при оценке систем, 81% также признаёт, что понижает уровень функциональности приложений, обеспечивающих безопасность, потому что они понижают уровень быстродействия их сети. 

Другие открытия, сделанные в ходе опроса, раскрывают ключевые факторы, приводящие к противоборству между безопасностью и производительностью. Среди них:

*Персонал, отвечающий за ИТ-безопасность, не тестирует продукцию для обеспечения безопасности в условиях реального мира – 42% респондентов не тестировали защитные программы под нагрузкой реального трафика. Среди не подвергшихся тесту реальными нагрузками были многие базовые защитные системы, такие, например, как системы обнаружения вторжений с рекомендуемыми политиками.

*Заявления вендоров, обеспечивающих безопасность, вводят в заблуждение – более 93% респондентов согласны с тем, что таблицы показателей производительности, предоставляемые поставщиками защитного оборудования, вводят в заблуждение, 58% утверждают, что попросту не доверяют этим данным о производительности. Такие результаты вызывают затруднения на рынке: более 60% респондентов признают, что были вынуждены приобретать дополнительное оборудование для решения проблем безопасности, чтобы преодолеть несоответствия между заявленными поставщиками возможностями оборудования и реальностью.

*Персонал, занимающийся ИТ-безопасностью, не планирует на долгосрочный период – сильный рост требований к трафику данных, вызванный частично использованием смартфонов, портативных компьютеров и прочих мобильных устройств для того, чтобы делиться мультимедийными и прочими файлами, требующими высокой пропускной способности, вынуждает ИТ-персонал предвосхищать потребности в производительности для построения масштабируемых и безопасных сетей. Тем не менее опрос показывает, что удивительно низкое количество ИТ-персонала в крупных корпорациях заглядывают в своих планах за границы краткосрочного периода. Чуть больше половины (51%) администраторов сообщает, что планирует свои потребности в производительности на периоды от года (или менее) до 24 месяцев.

*Продукция для обеспечения безопасности не полностью оптимизирована – продукция для обеспечения безопасности стала более сложной и многослойной. И хоть это и помогает организациям предотвращать атаки и защищать пользователей, такая продукция стала намного сложнее для управления. Файрволл следующего поколения (NGFW), например, обещает помочь персоналу, занимающемуся ИТ-безопасностью, достичь большей прозрачности и уровня контроля над своими сетями при помощи устройства, совмещающего функции продвинутого файрволла, системы предотвращения вторжений и возможности наблюдения за приложениями. Однако в реальности большинство респондентов не пользуются возможностями NGFW полностью, а напротив - используют минимум его возможностей. По результатам опроса, брандмауэр остаётся ключевой используемой функцией (91% респондентов), за ним следует NAT (73%), IPSEC/VPN (71%), и IDS/IPS (65%).



источник


----------

